# Columbia House record club set to make a come back.



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/24/news/companies/columbia-house-vinyl/


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice to hear. I hope they will be promoting CDs, too. While I'm not a record club type of buyer (I buy in fits and starts and not according to a monthly plan), I welcome their effort in getting people back into collecting, as it helps to ensure that physical recordings will continue to be available for fans like us.


----------



## Boothvoice (Oct 5, 2015)

I grew up in an area that didn't have a record store within a days drive. My parents got most of their records from the Columbia record club, and I grew up with a lot of Bernstein, Szell, Gould, Ormandy...all the Columbia and Epic conductors and orchestras....There was also no classical radio at that time in southern West Virgina.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eramirez156 said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2015/12/24/news/companies/columbia-house-vinyl/


I wonder if this is still open after 3 years .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Columbia House filed for bankruptcy in 2015. A couple of months after that, the new owner said they were going to restart a vinyl subscription service. No news since then that I can find.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Columbia House filed for bankruptcy in 2015. A couple of months after that, the new owner said they were going to restart a vinyl subscription service. No news since then that I can find.


So................. the promoting on this site didn't help after all.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I heard a rumor that Elvis was a secret, behind the scenes backer of this.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I was hoping they were going to sell cassettes.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my five albums for a penny that I ordered in 1979 to arrive. I hear Frampton Comes Alive is good.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

bigshot said:


> I'm still waiting for my five albums for a penny that I ordered in 1979 to arrive. I hear Frampton Comes Alive is good.


I bet Thin Lizzy's 'Live and Dangerous' was one of the other 4.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

bigshot said:


> I'm still waiting for my five albums for a penny that I ordered in 1979 to arrive. I hear Frampton Comes Alive is good.


Ooh, baby I love your way!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JohnD said:


> I was hoping they were going to sell cassettes.


Last rumour, only 8-track.


----------

